
Show HN: Citizen Debate – Taxes should be raised on Americans who earn $250k+ - bbensch
http://www.citizendebate.org/taxes-should-be-raised-on-Americans-who-earn-at-least-250k
======
ljf
Gah don't want to have to sign up. Was quite interested but don't fancy
signing up for yet another service....

~~~
citizen_debate
Understandable. Have published the debate on Medium as well, but no voting
there.

[https://medium.com/@citizendebate/resolved-taxes-should-
be-r...](https://medium.com/@citizendebate/resolved-taxes-should-be-raised-on-
americans-who-earn-at-least-250k-44e05988b7e8#.3zca2iczs)

